# Oil drain plug



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

My oil drain plug is getting rounded off and time for a new one.

No one around here seems to have one.

Any way to confirm this one will work?

Dorman 65423 - Engine Oil Drain Plug


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

Does anyone have a recommended one from amazon? I can find this one on amazon for the same price and I'm coming up on another oil change and fuel filter change. Might as well get everything in one shot from the same place.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Aranarth said:


> Does anyone have a recommended one from amazon? I can find this one on amazon for the same price and I'm coming up on another oil change and fuel filter change. Might as well get everything in one shot from the same place.


Here's one from E-Bay that appears to be the correct one for the 2014-15 Cruze 2.0 TD.
Chevrolet GM OEM 14-15 Cruze Engine Parts-Drain Plug 55588255 | eBay


----------



## Jetmike747 (Jul 25, 2012)

I actually just replaced my oil drain plug as well after it was getting slowly rounded off. Sometimes happens if you don't have a good grip on the bolt. Instead of buying a replacement, I bought one of these:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003OXUPOQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It makes changing oil that much easier and quicker. These have been around for a long time apparently, and a lot of people love them. 

I checked compatibility with the 2014 diesel on their website Search Results | Fumoto® Engine Oil Drain Valves and it seems it uses the same type (F-106) as the 1.4T

They make other versions that have a barbed end that you can attach a tube to that will make oil changes even cleaner and easier but I didn't see a need in that.

Just thought I'd share


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

vwgtiglx said:


> Here's one from E-Bay that appears to be the correct one for the 2014-15 Cruze 2.0 TD.
> Chevrolet GM OEM 14-15 Cruze Engine Parts-Drain Plug 55588255 | eBay


Thie above link appears to be a match. For reference, here's a picture of my '14 CTD oil drain plug. 

The brown washer I removed after previous owner oil changes. Lower right is the correct ACDelco washer/seal.


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Don't forget the seal (Item#24). Just had my vehicle serviced and they forgot the seal..... quite a mess in my driveway LOL. But the next one is on them.


----------



## Lumpy Mailbox (Nov 27, 2017)

Jetmike747 said:


> I actually just replaced my oil drain plug as well after it was getting slowly rounded off. Sometimes happens if you don't have a good grip on the bolt. Instead of buying a replacement, I bought one of these:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003OXUPOQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


So you got that quick release installed and it fit. I got one and it didn't fit. Maybe I got a bad one?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks to me like one wouldn't even have to pull the bolt out completely. That pic posted by rivergoer looks to be a shallow inside with a drain hole. 

Course. It may be messier. Till one got it our far enough to aim the drain down to the pan.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> Looks to me like one wouldn't even have to pull the bolt out completely. That pic posted by rivergoer looks to be a shallow inside with a drain hole.
> 
> Course. It may be messier. Till one got it our far enough to aim the drain down to the pan.


Correct, the stock OEM plug doesn’t need to be removed completely. It starts flowing after a few turns.

However I’ve found after it stops flowing if I remove the plug completely I’ll get another few ounces. Not a huge deal, just something to note.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> Correct, the stock OEM plug doesn’t need to be removed completely. It starts flowing after a few turns.
> 
> However I’ve found after it stops flowing if I remove the plug completely I’ll get another few ounces. Not a huge deal, just something to note.


I prefer as much drainage as possible myself. Too.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Same here. The more oil I get out, the better, IMO. One of my concerns with the aftermarket valves that you can buy is some of them have a long threaded section, and my concern is how much oil (and debris) is leaves in the pan. I haven't looked at the ones for the Cruze, so I can't address this specific application. 

A great benifit with the factory plug is if you unscrew it really fast, 5 or 6 turns (especially with hot oil), it looks like a sprinkler and makes a huge mess!


----------



## Spyderman (Jul 1, 2018)

As many have noticed, the original oil drain plug leaves a lot to be desired. I went to do the first oil change, after the warranty period was over, on our Buick Encore with the 1.4l turbocharged engine. And that's when I found out that I could not remove the original oil plug because it was rounded off. I went to O'Reilly's and they supplied me with a Dorman 090-162 Oil Drain Plug that is removed and installed with a metric 5.5 mm hex key. I hope this ends up being a better solution since it is difficult to really crank it down.
I heated up the original drain plug with an acetolene (sp?) torch and lock pliers to get it off. It came right off. New one installed nice and easy.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I missed this thread, but I had to replace my drain plug about a year ago. It was BAD. I had to take it in and they used an air chisel to get it to turn over to get the mangled bolt off. If you have not yet replaced yours, do it while you can.

I think the issue is, at least on mine, the stock plug is not metric, it's SAE. Using Metric just rounds over the edges. The SAE one you have to tap on, it's super tight, but doesn't round edges over anymore with my new plug.


----------



## Litlebos (May 3, 2014)

This is an older post, but I thought I would chime in. I haven't yet had any issues or even noticable rounding on my plug yet I'm at 148k miles and changed every oil change since the first 4 free ones, which I al.ost did myself because I'm OCD. If i remember correctly my 13mm 6pt socket fits very snug, and easily identified as the one that still has minor traces of sooty diesel oil compared to the rest.

I do like those quick release drain valves if they are not at risk of being struck by road hazards, I have one on my old truck but I would have to be rock crawling or stump jumping to hit it. I may have to consider putting one on the cruze.


----------

